# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  czarny nalot na języku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam duzy problem od 6 miesiecy mój mąz ma problemy z jamą ustną.najpierw zaczeło sie od palenia w przełyku i nalot żółty na języku,ból pieczenie karku i tyłu  głowy a takze łopatek.poszlismy do lekarza a lekarz skierował nas na gastroskopie do szpitala ,tam zrobili meżowi gastroskopie i sie okazało ze ma reflux ,dostał leki ale te leki mu nie pomagały ,znowu znależliśmy sie u lekarza ogolnego ,juz z żółtym nalotem na jezyku ,lekarz zrobił mu badania krwi ,co okazały się dobre,rece opadają a on dalej sie męczy jest tym juz naprawde zmeczony.dostał antybiotyk i nystatyne,i nic nie pomogło.teraz od tygodnia ma czarny nalot na jezyku i dalej go piecze i dalej ma ból karku ,nastepne zrobili mu badania ktore sa tez dobre,juz naprawde mamy dosyc,i nastepny antybioty .lekarz ogólny powiedział ze ma brac 2 tygodnie ten antybiotyk  i za 3tyg ma przyjsc do niego ,jezeli nie pomoze to go skieruje do specjalisty[dopiero].prosze o pomoc czy to jest wyleczalne ,czy to jest grozne,i co to naprawde jest za choroba.ja czytam ciagle w internecie i niewiem czy to nie jesst czasem bakteria candida całego organizmu juz ? prosze o szybką pomoc.dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## eRzecznik_Polpharma

Witam,
Przyczyna powstawania czarnego nalotu na języku (język czarny, lingua nigra) nie jest do końca wyjaśniona. U niektórych osób jest wywołana drażnieniem miejscowym, np. paleniem tytoniu lub antybiotykami. Jako leczenie zaleca się szczotkowanie języka miękką szczoteczką do zębów kilka razy dziennie i płukanie jamy ustnej płynami odkażającymi do ust. Zmiany te nie powodują dolegliwości ogólnych takich jak ból karku, głowy i łopatek. Można przypuszczać, że dolegliwości mogą być spowodowane zaburzeniami gastrycznymi, które powinny ustąpić w czasie terapii.
Pozdrawiam, eRzecznik Polpharma
----------
eRzecznik Polphama to Ekspert, który odpowie na Twoje pytania dotyczące problemów grzybiczych i udzieli Ci profesjonalnej porady. Jeżeli masz więcej pytań do Eksperta zapraszamy na stronę: leczpaznokcie.pl

----------

